# *** New FSI Turbo Manifold - CTS Turbo ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

New bottom mount T3 flanged turbo mani for FSI & TFSI cars, 38/39mm wg provision. Kit's are coming soon, and R32 guys we have a kit in the works for you too  





































More pics here: 

Click here for More pics of CTS FSI/TSI exhaust manifold 

:beer: 

cheers, 


Clay


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks good. Any issues clearing the firewall with the WG?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Looks good. Any issues clearing the firewall with the WG?


 
No, it's a bottom mounted manifold, if it was a top mount there would be serious issues, that's why we went with the bottom mount on these cars :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup:


 Thanks Jeff :beer: :heart:


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

:thumbup: Missed you guys at Great Canadian.


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

you guys are coming out with a big boy kit, right?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

skyrolla89 said:


> you guys are coming out with a big boy kit, right?


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


>


sweet stuff!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

skyrolla89 said:


> sweet stuff!


Looks better on the car :thumbup:


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

this kit is MONEY...

Clay is my HERO... 

but that russian secretary you have... i thought you would be able to afford some better eye candy... :what:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

yvrnycracer said:


> this kit is MONEY...
> 
> Clay is my HERO...
> 
> but that russian secretary you have... i thought you would be able to afford some better eye candy... :what:


Thanks Nick, it's hard to find good migrant workers up here, russians are the only ones that can handle the igloo :laugh:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All PM's replied, shipping one out to Hawaii next week...


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

whats the warranty on this and what are the differences comparing it to say the atp manifold? TIA


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> it's hard to find good migrant workers up here, russians are the only ones that can handle the igloo :laugh:


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

You advertise unequal lengths.

Why would that be better than say equal lengths? 

Less lag? It looks smoother than the ATP manifold. Would it result in less lag and moer hp at slightly lesser boost ?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

playback said:


> You advertise unequal lengths.
> 
> Why would that be better than say equal lengths?
> 
> Less lag? It looks smoother than the ATP manifold. Would it result in less lag and moer hp at slightly lesser boost ?


It's as equal length as we can get without making a full ram horn style keeping in mind the constraints of the engine bay. There is a pronounced merge collector as can be seen by the pictures, more power less lag.


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

Sounds good. Any pics on a car ?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

playback said:


> Sounds good. Any pics on a car ?


Theres one on the car below


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

dude, that IC is freaking HUGE! that a custom one?


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

I know but u cant see the turbo and the mani


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Krieger said:


> dude, that IC is freaking HUGE! that a custom one?


It will be part of our new FMIC kit, the core is 24 x 12 x 3.5" and for big boys :thumbup:


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

cast iron?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

blackvento36 said:


> cast iron?



From the website:



CTS Turbo said:


> The CTS Turbo bottom mount exhaust manifold for the VW/Audi 2.0T 16V engine is designed for use with T3 flanged turbochargers and 38mm or 39mm wastegates... Our manifold is manufactured with the highest grade ductile iron, with high tolerance to extreme heat, cracking and warping.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

anyone running one of these things yet? how many have been sold thus far? 

i am highly interested in this manifold. will the V44 get in the way of the DP routing? can we see a shot of this mani with a DP and WG attached?

i am sure itll yeild power as a bolt on for folks running the ATP kit since it will flow better than the log style mani.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> anyone running one of these things yet? how many have been sold thus far?
> 
> i am highly interested in this manifold. will the V44 get in the way of the DP routing? can we see a shot of this mani with a DP and WG attached?
> 
> i am sure itll yeild power as a bolt on for folks running the ATP kit since it will flow better than the log style mani.


We recently got them back from the foundry, we're sorting out the hardware now and will have it in kit form within a week. You should be able to fit a 44mm, I don't know why you'd require it though.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Because the ATP kit came with it. I'd love to run the MVS or MVR, but I am cheap and if the V44 will work I'll use it. Lol


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Because the ATP kit came with it. I'd love to run the MVS or MVR, but I am cheap and if the V44 will work I'll use it. Lol


It's certainly not required


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Got my order in. Can't wait to get this bad boy. I will have pics up to compare it to the ATP manifold.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Got my order in. Can't wait to get this bad boy. I will have pics up to compare it to the ATP manifold.



Thanks for the order


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the sick deal and making me that extra piece. Most folks won't part out their kits. It's their kit or no kit. 

It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Thanks for the sick deal and making me that extra piece. Most folks won't part out their kits. It's their kit or no kit.
> 
> It's greatly appreciated!


We don't part out the kits


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

Will this mani work on a rhd car and will it work on a rhd S3 and Golf R ?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

playback said:


> Will this mani work on a rhd car and will it work on a rhd S3 and Golf R ?


We have not fit this manifold to a S3, if you'd like to test one please feel free to email:

[email protected]


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Full TSI and FSI builds will come shortly for vortex. Our kit is ready, see our website for pics:

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> Full TSI and FSI builds will come shortly for vortex. Our kit is ready, see our website for pics:
> 
> www.ctsturbo.com


looks like a cool kit, why is the intake pointed up like that though?


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Fit and finish is A++*

Got this manifold to replace my ATP T25 manifold. Still finishing the install, but the fit is perfect on the FSI platform. Running a Forge Motorsport 40mm external wastegate and has plenty clearance between the fire wall and EWG. Running the T04e housing on a GT3017r and inlet clears the AC and feul lines


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

LEWXCORE said:


> looks like a cool kit, why is the intake pointed up like that though?


It doesn't point up through the hood when its installed, there's a coupler where that pipe meets the other, and the inlet is adjusted down. 


The turbo will clear S housings with no issues :thumbup: as will be seen on our next 2 builds


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

so i got a package from fedex today.:laugh:



this frigging thing is gorgeous. i received a few other things from clay and boy oh boy if the rest of this kit is this immaculate i may just chuck my entire current set up and buy the CTS kit.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> so i got a package from fedex today.:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> this frigging thing is gorgeous. i received a few other things from clay and boy oh boy if the rest of this kit is this immaculate i may just chuck my entire current set up and buy the CTS kit.



Looks great :beer::thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

my GF told me she posted her car on FB. haha. something on IEs site. she asked me if i knew clay from CTS. i told her that you were the one that provided that "prettier" manifold. her response was "OHHHHHHH."


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> my GF told me she posted her car on FB. haha. something on IEs site. she asked me if i knew clay from CTS. i told her that you were the one that provided that "prettier" manifold. her response was "OHHHHHHH."


 :laugh: it's Clay's bday today.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

happy birthday clay, go get ****faced!


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

i must say i am very impressed with this manifold. it pushes the powerband slightly to the right. my GFs car boost 100rpms later than the old ATP unit i had. i ran a cast 3071R, she has the billet 3071R.

HOWEVER, the powerband up top is INSANE.

butt dyno feels like there is a slight gain.

we'll see how much of a gain the CTS manifold and billet wheel add to her setup. at 20 psi i ran 383whp. we'll see what she does at 20psi.

FYI for anyone that has an ATP unit and wants to covert to the CTS manifold. it requires very little modification.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the review!!


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

Looking forward to the Dyno numbers for comparisons sake :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

playback said:


> Looking forward to the Dyno numbers for comparisons sake :thumbup:



Thanks, we build kits and do a very good job of it.


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> i must say i am very impressed with this manifold. it pushes the powerband slightly to the right. my GFs car boost 100rpms later than the old ATP unit i had. i ran a cast 3071R, she has the billet 3071R.
> 
> HOWEVER, the powerband up top is INSANE.
> 
> ...


any news ? 

thx


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

ghita.silviu said:


> any news ?
> 
> thx


The manifolds are in stock, and we'll be doing a FSI build up here in our shop shortly.


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

i was curious about the differences between CTS manifold and ATP one.

thx


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

ghita.silviu said:


> i was curious about the differences between CTS manifold and ATP one.
> 
> thx



Aside from they're totally different I'm not sure what to tell you


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi has change his ATP manifold with CTS manifold, posted some impressions, and i was waiting for some numbers


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

ghita.silviu said:


> CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi has change his ATP manifold with CTS manifold, posted some impressions, and i was waiting for some numbers


Maybe he will send you an email, but unfortunately we don't compare log manifolds to ours.

Thanks for your interest though, it's always nice to see people looking at our products from Europe :beer:

I remember someone passing me in my rental car fiat punto when i was in the UK, the guy was doing top speed runs in an Octavia RS :what:


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

hehe she likes top speeds  , specialy when chasing a porsche or something :laugh:

cheers


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

ghita.silviu said:


> hehe she likes top speeds  , specialy when chasing a porsche or something :laugh:
> 
> cheers


You sound just like my friends from Romania :beer:  :beer: If you see Nadir Nadir tell him he stinks


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> You sound just like my friends from Romania :beer:  :beer: If you see Nadir Nadir tell him he stinks


:laugh: 

the world is so small


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

I second CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi thoughts. I also switched from a log manifold to CTS's manifold and have experinced quicker spool response and a very noticable gain on top-end


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Tmsracing37 said:


> I second CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi thoughts. I also switched from a log manifold to CTS's manifold and have experinced quicker spool response and a very noticable gain on top-end


Thanks for the feedback. Stay tuned for our FSI build starting today! 

We just bought a 2008 GTI and we can't wait to open her up


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Stay tuned for our FSI build starting today!
> 
> We just bought a 2008 GTI and we can't wait to open her up


Good luck with the next build, which turbo will you be using?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Good luck with the next build, which turbo will you be using?


Just a baby turbo: PTE HP5557SP-B 63ar


----------



## SuicidnS13 (Feb 26, 2011)

Any actual installed fitment pictures? How much clearance between the turbo mani/turbo and the firewall?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

SuicidnS13 said:


> Any actual installed fitment pictures? How much clearance between the turbo mani/turbo and the firewall?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Jeff! 
Not too many guys will run that big of a turbo so there will be much more clearance. Pictured here is a Precision 6262SP.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

A short clip of our fab shop and R&D bay. A glimpse of the men behind turbo kit development and fabrication. :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Tried to go grocery shopping last night. 

Cops had other plans. 






www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com 

Our FSI BT Kit in action.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

srsly clay?















srsly?

:heart:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------

